# 4x6 Post Sleeves?



## NHtransplant (Aug 29, 2012)

Has anyone seen vinyl post sleeves for 4"x6" posts?
I have existing 4x6 post holding up a second story deck and they extend up to be the posts for the railing. I'd like to replace the wood railing with the vinyl coated railing system but all I see at the store is the 4x4 post sleeves. I did a quick search online and found 6x6 but no 4x6 sleeves.
Has anyone seen such a think?
Thanks


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Have never seen 4x6 sleeves. How about cladding the post in a PVC composite lumber like AZEC.


----------



## SilleYor (Jun 24, 2021)

NHtransplant said:


> Has anyone seen vinyl post sleeves for 4"x6" posts?
> I have existing 4x6 post holding up a second story deck and they extend up to be the posts for the railing. I'd like to replace the wood railing with the vinyl coated railing system but all I see at the store is the 4x4 post sleeves. I did a quick search online and found 6x6 but no 4x6 sleeves.
> Has anyone seen such a think?
> Thanks


What I do with fence post or a deck post. I put three coat of tar on the wood going into ground and about a foot out of the ground. The tar keeps the post from rotting off at ground level over the years.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

NHtransplant said:


> Has anyone seen vinyl post sleeves for 4"x6" posts?


I dont know how they are made, but i bet you cpuld run a 6x6 through a table saw and get it to fit a 4x6.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Half-fast eddie said:


> I dont know how they are made, but i bet you cpuld run a 6x6 through a table saw and get it to fit a 4x6.


there square pipes that slide over the post.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

8 yrs old


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Vinyl Post Sleeves & Wraps ~ Deck Expressions


Vinyl post sleeves and wraps in many sizes available at Deck Expressions




www.deckexpressions.com





Buy both the 4" and the 6" and make your own 4x6 wraps.









Adjustable Vinyl Post Wraps


Ideal for remodel projects, our adjustable vinyl post wraps are the perfect solution for covering existing support posts.




envisionoutdoorliving.com


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

this is an old thread: the question has been asked and answered.
it is hereby closed my moderator.


----------

